# Just bought a set of GEOVIDS



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

Just ordered a set of 8x42 Geovids from Doug at cameraland in NY..
I sure hope these can outperform my current Meopta's..

I really like the 2 in 1 advantage of the rangefinders !..

I'll keep ya posted !

Kyle


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

been thinking the same thing. seperate units are a pain in the...


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Just got em*

These are a really nice combo..

They are only a little heavier than my previous Meopta's !..
Not sure they are any better optically BUT.

I really wanted the ranging function !

Kyle


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*!! Thumbs up !*

Big thumbs up for Doug at camera land. He came through.. Don't pass up this deal !
Im really liking these optics !

Kyle


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

Just an update on these.
While doing some long range rifle shooting this winter.. 
I noticed that my brothers Rangemaster 1000 was outdoing my geovids.. And it didn't sit well with me.
I contacted Leica and they basically replaced my geovids for a new set and the ranging function is much faster/stronger now !

Good customer service in my eyes !

Kyle


----------

